# Yamamoto Sig Request



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

The Request:

I want a sick Kid Yamamoto banner please!


Pics:Any ones the maker can find


Title:Kid Yamamoto


Sub-Text: WarHERO


More Sub-Text: None


Colors: Any


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO

Any font is nice. Something fancy is ok just long as you can read it. 

I will give how ever many points that the maker requests as long as it is worth it. Thanks!


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

How's this?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's something I threw together. I don't really like the way it came out but here it is...










I'm working on something better if I can get it to come out right.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> Here's something I threw together. I don't really like the way it came out but here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember, 400 x 200. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

NICE! Both of yours are awesome. I have to go with my man d3rkk! That is sick dog! Mjbish you will be rewarded with a reward for the attempt and main pay to d3rkk.

500 to mjbish

3000 to d3rkk


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: Thanks man. Glad you like it!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the credits. I was working on something better but d3rrk's is really cool and looks good.


----------

